# Snail breeding ??



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

ok i am cycling my water in my 40g and put my snail in a small bucket about to go in a 10gallon. he was in there about 30min, and i saw some small egg-like things at the bottom ! are these eggs or did he just have a bad case of diahrea ? !


----------



## Niki2105 (Apr 12, 2005)

What kind of snail is it. If it is an apple snail then it is just its poop cause they lay there eggs above the water.


----------



## bsmith (May 6, 2005)

its apple, so prob. no worries :-(


----------

